# Brooklands 2004



## chris-h (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm reasonably new to the forum and not a TTOC member, but live close to Brooklands and am interested in going to the July meet. Can someone please advise me if I need to be a member and do I need tickets and if so how much and finally what's the format for the day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Chris and a slightly belated welcome 

You won't need to be a member to come to the event, but tickets will be discounted to TTOC members, which along with all the othe benefits of membership (magazine, merchandise, discounts, other events etc.!) should be quite an incentive to join! 

We haven't finalised pricing yet, but as soon as we do, details will be posted here, along with information on how to get tickets.

Format of the day: Don't want to give too much away yet, but we're going to have more exhibitors than ever before, the opportunity to actually do some driving around bits of Brooklands if you want, competitions and of course access to Brooklands museum! More details to follow.... : 

Clive


----------



## chris-h (Feb 7, 2003)

Clive - many thanks for the reply - I will look forward to the details being published.


----------

